# Doeling with no suck reflex



## goatmomof3 (Jun 21, 2018)

I had a doe deliver triplets 4 days ago. 1 died from the sac being on her face, sadly I was at work during the kidding. Got home right as the other 2 were born. Buckling and doeling. The doeling seemed frisky and was attempting to nurse and we helped her along. Noticed by the next morning she didnt seem to be as enthusiastic and more or less just playing with the teat than actually latching. Buckling was bouncing off the walls and doing well. Hes continued to just surpass her. Its been hot and she started looking thinner so we gave her selenium/vit E gel at 24 hours old, continued trying constantly to get her to nurse on mom with no luck. At 48 hours gave nutri drench. We tried bottle feeding and could get little milk into her. Then that evening when milking mom to relieve pressure she started lapping up milk from bowl. So she was obviously hungry. In addition to no suck reflex, she seems depressed acting and uncoordinated, weaker in the legs. She doesnt run around playing, mostly lays in the grass away from everyone and if she goes to scratch herself she sometimes falls or gets close to it. 

I done some research and seen that sometimes a deficiency can cause these issues. Since she had already have selenium/vit E gel we gave her a small dose of BO-SE, .10cc (shes a nigerian). Today I got her to drink 1.5ml of milk at 3 and 7pm from bottle. It was a fight, but she was finally using her tongue and moving mouty more and will latch to my finger. With the tiny improvements, I am wondering if I should give more BO-SE. I dont want to hurt her since I dont really know if this is proper treatment.... but desperate to help her.


----------



## Liss (Jul 20, 2010)

Curious if she's still alive.


----------



## Liss (Jul 20, 2010)

goatmomof3 said:


> I had a doe deliver triplets 4 days ago. 1 died from the sac being on her face, sadly I was at work during the kidding. Got home right as the other 2 were born. Buckling and doeling. The doeling seemed frisky and was attempting to nurse and we helped her along. Noticed by the next morning she didnt seem to be as enthusiastic and more or less just playing with the teat than actually latching. Buckling was bouncing off the walls and doing well. Hes continued to just surpass her. Its been hot and she started looking thinner so we gave her selenium/vit E gel at 24 hours old, continued trying constantly to get her to nurse on mom with no luck. At 48 hours gave nutri drench. We tried bottle feeding and could get little milk into her. Then that evening when milking mom to relieve pressure she started lapping up milk from bowl. So she was obviously hungry. In addition to no suck reflex, she seems depressed acting and uncoordinated, weaker in the legs. She doesnt run around playing, mostly lays in the grass away from everyone and if she goes to scratch herself she sometimes falls or gets close to it.
> 
> I done some research and seen that sometimes a deficiency can cause these issues. Since she had already have selenium/vit E gel we gave her a small dose of BO-SE, .10cc (shes a nigerian). Today I got her to drink 1.5ml of milk at 3 and 7pm from bottle. It was a fight, but she was finally using her tongue and moving mouty more and will latch to my finger. With the tiny improvements, I am wondering if I should give more BO-SE. I dont want to hurt her since I dont really know if this is proper treatment.... but desperate to help her.


Nigerian kid is fine with 1/2 cc of BoSe


----------

